# GBRs not shy



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

decided to see what my point & shoot camera could manage for aquarium shots. got this...

dad









mom & kids









thanks for looking!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots, very nice fish!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wholly crap they look huge nice rams How big are they?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice pics, very camera-friendly fish. 

However, I had some wild GBRs that were really, really shy. I thought that they were likely just skittish around my rambunctious corydoras, but they're in someone else's tank and are still hiding demurely behind the greenery.


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the comments...

skrick - the male is about 2.75 inches. yeah, i never expected him to get this big.

morainy - i think mine are camera-friendly because i got them from richard (a local breeder) and they are accustomed to humans. they arent afraid of anything actually. they'll nibble at my arm if i go close to their "breeding territory".


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

fenster He is sure a beauty, mine are not as colorful as yours and the mohawk is not as cute. Thanks for sharing.
I also got some from Charles, (wild caught) Mine are not shy at all, if I go up to the tank they all come out thinking it is dinner time. I have my tank in a location that I walk by a million times a day though.


----------

